

Bitcoin is 100 times More Powerful than Google - elmar
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/bitcoin-100-times-powerful-google/

======
Vendan
Rather flawed argument, when you consider that it's comparing general purpose
servers to highly specialized asic/fpga miners. I have no doubt that if google
really wanted to, they could roll out the same kind of specialized mining
hardware and dominate the blockchain, they just have no reason to. Consider,
specialized hardware can get up to 1,000 MHash/s/$, which means an investment
of $1000 would get you 1,000,000 MHash/s.

Now let's look at google's datacenter expenditure. They spent something like
$11 billion of datacenter expenses in 2014, and even considering that part of
that is non-server related expenses(real estate and building infrastructure),
let's see what happens when we punch $5 billion into hashing hardware. I get a
value of around 5,000 PetaHashes/s, which would absolutely swamp the network,
as it's only sitting at 35PH/s. Also, consider that that's just their
expenditure for 1 year, not the total they've put into their datacenters.

In conclusion, comparing cpus capable of general purpose computation to
specialized hardware that can only do one thing is useless. After all, how
many search querys per second can the blockchain handle?

~~~
elmar
You are right on, on your argument, we simply can't compare semi-general
purpose servers to highly specialized machines.

